# welding-soudage-لحام



## ftira (3 أبريل 2010)

هلا بشباب أنا طالب من تونس فالهندسة الميكانيكية .عندي بحث حول لحام soudage MIG MAG en acier inoxydable.أرجو مادي بكتب تساعدني مع جزيل الشكر.


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (4 أبريل 2010)

رفعت الملفين دول
ان شاء الله تلاقى اللى تحتاجة

mig


structural steel welding


----------



## ftira (4 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (5 أبريل 2010)

> بارك الله فيك يا أخ



و بارك فيك يا اخى...


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------

